# How heavy is your tank on juice



## RoSsIkId (31/8/15)

Good day

I know there are a few topics on how much juice do you use. But this is for RTA, commercial tanks and squonkers as they use tank storage aswell. Name your tank, capacity, coil used / coil built and what watts/temp you vape at. How long does it last.

My faithful:
RM2 on a Reo mini
2.8ml
0.8ohm singel coil
Its mech so 21w not constant
Last me 6hours. So battery and juice change at same time.

The new one:
Goliath V2
5.1ml
0.5ohm duel coil
40watts
About 3 to 5 hours mindless vaping at home. Will test again when i take out to work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (31/8/15)

Subtank mini on sx mini
i think around 3.5ml of juice capacity
0.38 ohms
25w / 30w
Last me 2 days , battery lasts 2 days as well


----------



## shaunnadan (31/8/15)

Smok tfv4 tank with the rba base (0.7ohm 26g 3mm ID) 

Firing in the evic vt at 45w

Full 5ml tank has just finished along the drive from Boksburg to randburg !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (31/8/15)

@shaunnadan, and you drive fast as well 
Dude, that's 5ml tank! In a short drive from Boksburg to Randburg, damn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (31/8/15)

Just refilled now and making the return trip

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (31/8/15)

Smok TFV4
5.ml
0.15ohm Quad Coil
90watts
About 30min....

Lets just say my DIY game is getting stronger!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (31/8/15)

directly preportional to the douch factor of the day ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Varo (31/8/15)

6ghost9 said:


> Smok TFV4
> 5.ml
> 0.15ohm Quad Coil
> 90watts
> About 30min....


I hear you  

With the Tri-Coil i felt the juice go even faster! TFV4 is as thirsty as a V12 engine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex (31/8/15)

Reo Grand with Nuppin atomizer (dual coil) 0.4 Ohm:
6ml juice bottle lasts about a day, I usually change batteries after about 4ml 

Note: I use 18mg, sometimes cut down slightly to about 12mg


----------



## Eyeball (31/8/15)

Billow 2 
5ml capacity
3 tanks a day
.4 ohm dual twisted 30gauge 5 wraps
Evic VT 38 watts and it last all day from 5am - 10pm


----------



## Cave Johnson (31/8/15)

Good to see so many TFV4 users out there 

TFV4 checking in here as well. Mad thirsty but it's well worth it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (31/8/15)

Goblin mini
3ml capacity
6 tanks
2 1/2 batteries 
0.38 dual 24g 9wrap 2.5 I/D
40 watts Koopor mini
This tank vreets juice, actually decided to change to single coil tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHiBBY (31/8/15)

UD Goblin
2x 24ga 8 wrap 2mm ID
30W
3ml Tank

Vaping a little in the car on my way to work, few breaks at work, ride home and in front of the tv at night @ about 2-3 tanks a day (6-9ml)

EDIT: I should also mention using 3mg juice. I think that makes a big difference


----------



## Bob Marais (31/8/15)

Subtank Mini V2
4.5ml capacity, I don't fill it all the way though
Running the 0.5ohm OCC coils for now
Sitting on top of an iStick TC40W running her at about 22w-25w

I go through about a tank a day


----------



## Lim (31/8/15)

TFV4 Tri coil at 75 Watt, 5 ml flys by in 30~40 min.


----------



## DoubleD (31/8/15)

Reo Grand/Chalice
0.9Ω twisted 30g single
5-6ml p/day 

istick20/Atomic (back up/in between flavor changer device)
0.9Ω 28g single
3-6ml per day

KUI/RM2 (desktop mod for those in between vapes)
0.9Ω twisted 30g single
16ml p/week


----------

